
Can Tesla justify a $300bn valuation? - MindGods
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jul/18/tesla-valuation-elon-musk-profit
======
clouddrover
Sure. The bumpers don't fall off all that often:
[https://insideevs.com/news/434581/model-3-rear-bumper-
issue-...](https://insideevs.com/news/434581/model-3-rear-bumper-issue-
affected-customers/)

And when they do it's God's fault: [https://insideevs.com/news/433643/video-
tesla-model-3-rear-b...](https://insideevs.com/news/433643/video-tesla-
model-3-rear-bumpers-fly-off/)

